# Ruger Mark 1 .22LR (value question)



## Vintage Racer (May 27, 2011)

I found this Ruger Mk 1 at the LGS. I have a Mark 111. I was intrigued by the price and would like any opinions from Ruger guys.

The serial # is 124XXX. That seems to be a 1956 model. It has three magazines but no box. The asking price is $225. It has some exterior surface rust, but the barrel and interior looks OK. I'd call it a ~60%-70% pistol. They let me fire a few rounds (it has a range), and it fired well (but not as tight as my Mark 111).

What 'ca think (sorry, no pics, I didn't bring a camera). :smt102


----------

